# Vols... you get until Tuesday...



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

Before I really express my pleasure to you losing to GA STATE.....

You all should just leave... you were warned..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

38-30.... 

Ga State Panthers defeat the mighty Tennessee Vols...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2019)

I knew that wouldn't take long!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2019)

Only two wins last year, but they didn't have a chance to play Tennessee...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh lawd


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Pruitt is a drunk


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO SLAYER & GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I knew that wouldn't take long!


How you doing boy? Waiting on a Hurricane. I got Michaels Ulterra and Helix mounted today. Lake tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Talent all over the field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

GA FREAKING STATE!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Year two under Pruitt will tell us everything


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Most talented coaching staff in the SEC


----------



## srb (Aug 31, 2019)

That’s why traffic was bad in Tennessee today....


Alll the fans left vol land??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How you doing boy? Waiting on a Hurricane. I got Michaels Ulterra and Helix mounted today. Lake tomorrow!


Trailer snatching hurricane watch is over. Headed home in the morning. May fish the river Monday or a little more and then I'm rolling my bayboat back down to Pensacola... Fishing all I can before the September 12th deadline...


----------



## willie1971 (Aug 31, 2019)

just read this factoid:
$515,000: Base salary of Georgia State football coach Shawn Elliott. $950,000: What Georgia State got paid to beat Tennessee today.


----------



## tcward (Aug 31, 2019)

Y’all deserve Chaney...Volsux...that is all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Chaney... Bawawahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Trailer snatching hurricane watch is over. Headed home in the morning. May fish the river Monday or a little more and then I'm rolling my bayboat back down to Pensacola... Fishing all I can before the September 12th deadline...


I’ll holler at ya tomorrow!


----------



## antharper (Aug 31, 2019)

Give em a break... they were trying to be vanilla ?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 31, 2019)

Maybe they should have kept Butch's trash can around after all........


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m so glad the vols have Pruitt and Chaney. Couldn’t happen to a finer institution.

??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

The other coach was reder than a beet...... Enjoy.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The other coach was reder than a beet...... Enjoy.


That has to be lil Bucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That has to be lil Bucky!!!!!!!!


Lol, I think it is him ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Full meltdown mode on volsux nation


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bo-nix-freshman-qb.307299
 
These people are truly delusional ?


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2019)

This is awesome ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2019)

pumpkin spice is orange color too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bo-nix-freshman-qb.307299
> 
> These people are truly delusional ?




Kinda sad ain't it ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sad ain't it ??


Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

antharper said:


> This is awesome ?



Yes... Yes it is. 

You know how many Vols are waking up right now with the biggest hangover they’ve ever had??

If the Vols were smart. They would all go to Neyland and drink some spiked kool aid and end their misery. 

This loss defines Tennessee and their future with Pruitt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes... Yes it is.
> 
> You know how many Vols are waking up right now with the biggest hangover they’ve ever had??
> 
> ...


And they will lose to uab. Said it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bo-nix-freshman-qb.307299
> 
> These people are truly delusional ?



Truly in full VolTard mode.








I was not aware we were ever "on" this kid let alone offered him and neither is 24/7



Kid was smart in the sense that he went where he was most likely to see significant playing time early on in his career


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Does this mean UT's football players aren't champions of life anymore? If they aren't do they still get a trophy?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2019)

VN is in absolute meltdown.  The game was bizarre.  It was like these kids had never played a snap.  I think the players and staff overlooked this team and thought we would just out talent them. Pruitt did say he was going to keep things simple for this game.  Our guys,  or staff never had a sense of urgency. I think we tried not to panic, with a mindset,  we would eventually take control and our never happened.  GA ST came out with fire and played as hard as they could all game.  Pruitt said he was going to play talent over experience and that lack of talent showed up all game. The play calling did not feel like a Chaney offense.  It felt just like last year and I don't understand that.  I seen Tee Martin and Jim in the press box having major disagreements. We need to let Jim call the plays.  Our defense looked very slow,  weak,  and out of position most of the time.  That's expected some when a true fresh is manning the defense,  but at some point,  changes should have been made.  We didn't play against the option/ read very well at all.  Coach and players said this team did not do anything they seen on tape and was completely caught off guard.  I believe that.  I think Pruitt wants to run the ball,  but it id not a strength right now. We are a threat when passing the deep ball.  It worked early in the game and late in the game,  but somewhere in between,  we kept trying to establish the run game and dink and dunk passes.

I hope this team responds to this loss and wakes up,  but I just can't see it right now.  Give GA ST credit,  they had a plan and was able to execute it perfectly.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981693


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

Is it true that Vol fans are evacuating TO this Cat 5???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 981653



Hotamighty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

He was Reddernabeet


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He was Reddernabeet


Yep.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

State just scored again!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

Chicken Parm was on the field before the game ???????


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> VN is in absolute meltdown.  The game was bizarre.  It was like these kids had never played a snap.  I think the players and staff overlooked this team and thought we would just out talent them. Pruitt did say he was going to keep things simple for this game.  Our guys,  or staff never had a sense of urgency. I think we tried not to panic, with a mindset,  we would eventually take control and our never happened.  GA ST came out with fire and played as hard as they could all game.  Pruitt said he was going to play talent over experience and that lack of talent showed up all game. The play calling did not feel like a Chaney offense.  It felt just like last year and I don't understand that.  I seen Tee Martin and Jim in the press box having major disagreements. We need to let Jim call the plays.  Our defense looked very slow,  weak,  and out of position most of the time.  That's expected some when a true fresh is manning the defense,  but at some point,  changes should have been made.  We didn't play against the option/ read very well at all.  Coach and players said this team did not do anything they seen on tape and was completely caught off guard.  I believe that.  I think Pruitt wants to run the ball,  but it id not a strength right now. We are a threat when passing the deep ball.  It worked early in the game and late in the game,  but somewhere in between,  we kept trying to establish the run game and dink and dunk passes.
> 
> I hope this team responds to this loss and wakes up,  but I just can't see it right now.  Give GA ST credit,  they had a plan and was able to execute it perfectly.


What I learned with Chaney is he tends to go away from what’s working at times. It’s odd. He’ll  be gashing a team with 8 yards a carry and start throwing the deep ball. Momentum killers. If he wants to run the ball and they stack 11 in the box he’s going to run it. At times he looks like a genius. I’m glad he’s gone. Hoping Colley will work out. We shall see


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

^this
Holyfield was running the ball on LSU.
Then boom! No more attempts to make that work.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> https://www.volnation.com/forum/threads/bo-nix-freshman-qb.307299
> 
> These people are truly delusional ?



Yes they are. Like a different QB would have stopped Georgia St from scoring 38 points.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And they will lose to uab. Said it a couple weeks ago.



Yes you did 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yes they are. Like a different QB would have stopped Georgia St from scoring 38 points.


Dang I thought JG was on defense....... he's the QB, dang no wonder they lost!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yes they are. Like a different QB would have stopped Georgia St from scoring 38 points.


It’s like Burger King selling tacos and zaxbys selling egg rolls. 
They have no idea the food isn’t the problem.


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 1, 2019)

Just wait and let Pruitt and Chaney do their job.........coming soon


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

GA State......   

It’s Sunday...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> VN is in absolute meltdown.  The game was bizarre.  It was like these kids had never played a snap.  I think the players and staff overlooked this team and thought we would just out talent them. Pruitt did say he was going to keep things simple for this game.  Our guys,  or staff never had a sense of urgency. I think we tried not to panic, with a mindset,  we would eventually take control and our never happened.  GA ST came out with fire and played as hard as they could all game.  Pruitt said he was going to play talent over experience and that lack of talent showed up all game. The play calling did not feel like a Chaney offense.  It felt just like last year and I don't understand that.  I seen Tee Martin and Jim in the press box having major disagreements. We need to let Jim call the plays.  Our defense looked very slow,  weak,  and out of position most of the time.  That's expected some when a true fresh is manning the defense,  but at some point,  changes should have been made.  We didn't play against the option/ read very well at all.  Coach and players said this team did not do anything they seen on tape and was completely caught off guard.  I believe that.  I think Pruitt wants to run the ball,  but it id not a strength right now. We are a threat when passing the deep ball.  It worked early in the game and late in the game,  but somewhere in between,  we kept trying to establish the run game and dink and dunk passes.
> 
> I hope this team responds to this loss and wakes up,  but I just can't see it right now.  Give GA ST credit,  they had a plan and was able to execute it perfectly.


Didn’t read any of ^that^... 

I just flat out spent more time trying to reply to this post with a ..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Still trying to say... the vols.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Ha State...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Dang autocorrect....

Ga St.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

You might be a Vol if you pay 1,000,000,000,000,000 dollars to lose to a Sunbelt Team..

We’re back!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might be a Vol if you pay 1,000,000,000,000,000 dollars to lose to a Sunbelt Team..
> 
> We’re back!


Oh wait.. it was only a million.. 

All of those extra zeros are what the Vols still owe their previous coaches...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

We’re back!!

Back to paying a new recruiting firm...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

The Sunbelt will come out... tomorrow....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Sunbelt will come out... tomorrow....


You go boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981693


Boom...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> VN is in absolute meltdown.  The game was bizarre.  It was like these kids had never played a snap.  I think the players and staff overlooked this team and thought we would just out talent them. Pruitt did say he was going to keep things simple for this game.  Our guys,  or staff never had a sense of urgency. I think we tried not to panic, with a mindset,  we would eventually take control and our never happened.  GA ST came out with fire and played as hard as they could all game.  Pruitt said he was going to play talent over experience and that lack of talent showed up all game. The play calling did not feel like a Chaney offense.  It felt just like last year and I don't understand that.  I seen Tee Martin and Jim in the press box having major disagreements. We need to let Jim call the plays.  Our defense looked very slow,  weak,  and out of position most of the time.  That's expected some when a true fresh is manning the defense,  but at some point,  changes should have been made.  We didn't play against the option/ read very well at all.  Coach and players said this team did not do anything they seen on tape and was completely caught off guard.  I believe that.  I think Pruitt wants to run the ball,  but it id not a strength right now. We are a threat when passing the deep ball.  It worked early in the game and late in the game,  but somewhere in between,  we kept trying to establish the run game and dink and dunk passes.
> 
> I hope this team responds to this loss and wakes up,  but I just can't see it right now.  Give GA ST credit,  they had a plan and was able to execute it perfectly.




Bucky... From such a die hard fan as you. 

How do you feel about losing to Ga State? Not your regular banter...

Does your blood not boil? Are you not ready to storm the streets of Knoxville?

Or have you become so numb to the Vols? Or have you accepted the fact the Vols will never be back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

The loss to Ha State has got to be the worse loss in Vol history...

The Dawgs beat them to the tune of 41-0 or something like that..

That was one of the best days of my life. Worst loss in the gutters of Knoxville..


And then I get a gift..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

A gift...


One that would reach across large land masses....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

One that would lead to promise for so many young adults...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

One that would make dreams come true!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

A dream that started in 2010....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

2010!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Pruitt said that Ga St had scholarship players too.  Bawawahaha!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2010!!!!




2010 was a magical year for the Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2010 was a magical year for the Vols..


They actually made a bowl game that year... 1st season under the famous Derek Dooley..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> They actually made a bowl game that year... 1st season under the famous Derek Dooley..


But they lost that bowl game...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> But they lost that bowl game...


And wouldn’t go back to another bowl game for 3 years...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2010 was a magical year for the Vols..


Ok.... backup... lets get back to 2010...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

How many head coaches are the voles paying now????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok.... backup... lets get back to 2010...


In 2010.... a team was born...

But not just any team...............

A team.... a team.... that would start a trend...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> In 2010.... a team was born...
> 
> But not just any team...............
> 
> A team.... a team.... that would start a trend...




A trend that only really special folks can get... one like a winning percentage of .280.....

The powerhouse of Ha State came in and beat the powerhouse we call TennabygodwhatajunkteamImhungryandgottahitwafflehouse......

That was a historic event!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was a historic event!


Yes it is...


Browning Slayer said:


> In 2010.... a team was born...
> 
> But not just any team...............
> 
> A team.... a team.... that would start a trend...



Dang...

GA State started in 2010.. They didn’t join the Sunbelt until 2013..

So Vols...

Don’t feel bad. You just got your rear ends handed to you at the cost of a million $$$ to a team that’s been around less then a decade.

A decade is the last set of terms we talked about with the Vols. We are into our 2nd decade full of excuses..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2019)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm not mad.  Win or lose,  the fans have no control of the outcome. Get your punches in though,  I don't blame ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not mad.  Win or lose,  the fans have no control of the outcome. Get your punches in though,  I don't blame ya.


Y’all need to have possum dinners all over the state and buy out Pruitt.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2019)

Well, Tuesday is here Vol fans, y'all better pack up and get!! The GON forum internet bully is on his way.

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Well, Tuesday is here Vol fans, y'all better pack up and get!! The GON forum internet bully is on his way.
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!


lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm kicking myself now for not buying a few and seeing it in person..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Get your punches in though,  I don't blame ya.




Heck, everyone is throwing punches..

Including Spurrier...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

Even GA State is throwing punches...  $38.30.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm kicking myself now for not buying a few and seeing it in person..


Dawgs should go to the Tennessee BYU game en mass and have a red out a neyland stadium


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not mad.  Win or lose,  the fans have no control of the outcome. Get your punches in though,  I don't blame ya.




Even GA State's coach is mocking the Vols.. 



> Georgia State has only recorded 20 wins since it moved up to college football’s top level in 2013, but Elliott told reporters beating the Vols wouldn’t rank higher than second on that list.




Beating the Vols in Knoxville only ranks as GA State's 2nd best win..  

Oh how the mighty Vols have fallen... This is awesome!
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/georgia-state-coach-burns-tennessee-after-upset-192157918.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs should go to the Tennessee BYU game en mass and have a red out a neyland stadium




We could probably get them for free since no one else will be at that game..


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 3, 2019)

The bluster is funny but at the end of the day the Vols are irrelevant and have been for a decade.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Y’all need to have possum dinners all over the state and buy out Pruitt.



This is the funniest comment I’ve seen in a long time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> The bluster is funny but at the end of the day the Vols are irrelevant and have been for a decade.




Correction... We're now into decade 2 of the Vols being irrelevant..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

Fan pics from that game are priceless..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, everyone is throwing punches..
> 
> Including Spurrier...


Lol Spurrier always will.  He'll never get over not being recruited by Tennessee in his days.  Gotta love the guy though


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 3, 2019)

my gamecock co-worker changed the subject to Tennessee reel quick today


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

I bet fat Phil is running practice now


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I bet fat Phil is running practice now


And Pruitt is getting juiced heavy!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Jeremy Pruitt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs should go to the Tennessee BYU game en mass and have a red out a neyland stadium



????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2019)

Yall are terrible


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Maybe Jeremy and Willie are swapping coaching ideas....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2019)

Actually I think I might just go and take A bunch of pictures of their suffering. I bet I could get a ticket for $25 or less I’m  just sneak in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Voltards are terrible



Ikr?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Actually I think I might just go and take A bunch of pictures of their suffering. I bet I could get a ticket for $25 or less I’m  just sneak in.



I heard they are just opening the gates so anyone can come in and just pick a seat...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

Or maybe I'm on to something....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## James12 (Sep 6, 2019)

Man it’s bad.  But Lawd have mercy if they mess around and beat some folks.  We’ll need a counseling thread for sure.  Oh what a day that could be


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Man it’s bad.  But Lawd have mercy if they mess around and beat some folks.  We’ll need a counseling thread for sure.  Oh what a day that could be



There wont be a post in this forum for 3 days


----------



## DannyW (Sep 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Man it’s bad.  But Lawd have mercy if they mess around and beat some folks.  We’ll need a counseling thread for sure.  Oh what a day that could be



I have mentioned the concept of karma in this forum a couple of times, once even providing a definition.

Some folks get it.

Some folks seem to prefer experiencing it firsthand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Man it’s bad.  But Lawd have mercy if they mess around and beat some folks.  We’ll need a counseling thread for sure.  Oh what a day that could be


 

Beat some folks....


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 7, 2019)

Karma


----------



## srb (Sep 7, 2019)

Tennn 7
BYU 3

Seems this is the new way in rocky top???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2019)

Hope nobody throws a biscuit between t Martin and Chaney..... Press box would get tore slap up


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

BYU 10

Tenn 13

It's happening AGAIN


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

And just for the record

GaSt17

Furman 20


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2019)

UT did not look much better today. BYU is a bad bad team.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

BYU ties it with :01 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2019)

Take a knee with 1 second on clock kickoff.


----------



## antharper (Sep 7, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> BYU ties it with :01 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Probably win in overtime


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

BYU TD in 1st OT


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

It's happening AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

3rd and 12 fer the Voltards


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

Carp! 1st n 10


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

3rd n 8


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

TD 10rc


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2019)

Did y’all see that HUGE smile on Greg McElroy’s face taking about Tennessee ???


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

BYU WINS in 2nd OT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Sep 7, 2019)

Lol ?


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 7, 2019)

WOW


----------



## antharper (Sep 7, 2019)

Dang Tennessee does suck !


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 7, 2019)

FInal BYU 29 UT 26


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2019)

Fat Phil gonna be upset


----------



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2019)

Good ol Rocky Flop.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2019)

And the UT band will start playing tjhis at the end of every game this year!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 7, 2019)

If youre a Voltard it could be worse. Well, no it cant. Better luck next year! 

I hear Paul Johnson is available?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2019)

Slayer gonna have fun with this one. Their recruiting is fxing to take a huge hit. They will be luck to hange onto half the commitments they got.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2019)

Pru Pru Pruitt!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Pru Pru Pruitt!


Jer-A-Me Jer-A-Me Jer-A-Me


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2019)

This team looks lost most of the time.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> This team looks lost most of the time.


Kinda like their coach


----------



## James12 (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m still optimistic on UT, I think they’re coming from a much deeper hole than haters want to admit.  They at least look like they’re competing.  Now my Noles on the other hand, I’m afraid we’re in a HOLE for a long time.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2019)

Been nice chatting with y’all, but the season is over. If Pruitt is smart, he will start a new QB next week and get some reps in while the dumpster is still burning. But I wouldn’t bet on it. This is the worst I’ve seen in my 38 years, and it isn’t over. Have fun with it Dawgs, it should be a shutout in October. Lane Kiffin looks really good right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Been nice chatting with y’all, but the season is over. If Pruitt is smart, he will start a new QB next week and get some reps in while the dumpster is still burning. But I wouldn’t bet on it. This is the worst I’ve seen in my 38 years, and it isn’t over. Have fun with it Dawgs, it should be a shutout in October. Lane Kiffin looks really good right now.


Joe don't run off brother, you are one of the good Vols!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I have mentioned the concept of karma in this forum a couple of times, once even providing a definition.
> 
> Some folks get it.
> 
> Some folks seem to prefer experiencing it firsthand.




Karma isn’t going to bring the Vols a new team or coach.

Karma is exactly what your seeing with the Vols losing again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

I watch the game with my woman at the Bier Garden up in Asheville North Carolina.  Of course several games were going on at the time. There were a lot of vols wearing the putrid orange. Their reaction was priceless


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I watch the game with my woman at the Bier Garden up in Asheville North Carolina.  Of course several games were going on at the time. There were a lot of vols wearing the putrid orange. Their reaction was priceless


Did they look like this? I had to rewind the game to get  pic.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

As soon as  The Mormons scored you could hear the groans  It was just like church being over they put their head down and walked out the door


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> As soon as  The Mormons scored you could hear the groans  It was just like church being over they put their head down and walked out the door


Jus maybe they might ought to start taking up the serpent! Possibly might have a more harmonious outcome!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2019)

TN quarterback stares for a quarter and half before he throws the ball. Even the folks running the concession stands know who he’s throwing too. It was awful.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 8, 2019)

Hard to find any positives about Tennessee's season so far, but I did find one. Tennessee is still tied for 2nd in the SEC East.

You are welcome Tennessee fans!

Kidding aside I sincerely hope it turns around for you...you're good people.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Kidding aside I sincerely hope it turns around for you...you're good people.




Talk about humility... They sure did a number on you last season beating Auburn. 

I hope the Vols lose every game! That’s what they deserve.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2019)

God, please bless all UT fans. Nobody else will and you're their last chance.

Amen


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> God, please bless all UT fans. Nobody else will and you're their last chance.
> 
> Amen


God hates them too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> God hates them too


 
^this^....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^....


Still in Asheville NC with Dr6. Baby girl home. Loving this day with my woman.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Still in Asheville NC with Dr6. Baby girl home. Loving this day with my woman.




Heck yeah.. The wife and I were up there for a weekend a few months back. If the dang Liberals would leave that place would be a LOT better!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah.. The wife and I were up there for a weekend a few months back. If the dang Liberals would leave that place would be a LOT better!


Agree. But the beer is outstanding


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 8, 2019)

Well......


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2019)

It's so bad I just cant help but feel sorry for them!!!!! To wake up every Saturday morning and wonder if you can win no matter who your playing is got to be unbearable!!!!!!lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> To wake up every Saturday morning and wonder if you can win no matter who your playing is got to be unbearable!!!!!!lol


Yeah... It’s pretty freaking awesome!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Did they look like this? I had to rewind the game to get  pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 982424



The look when you've given a man 75 million fully guaranteed to get smoked in big games


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 8, 2019)

What big games?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)

Those idiots started their own meme thread making fun of themselves...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

?


----------



## labsnducks (Sep 9, 2019)

I bet Eli Wolf is glad he got the heck out of dodge when he did


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2019)

Pruitt mentioned the Titanic. I believe some sports writers took this out of context. But when you are 0 & 2, no coach should ever mention the Titanic in any context.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Pruitt mentioned the Titanic. I believe some sports writers took this out of context. But when you are 0 & 2, no coach should ever mention the Titanic in any context.


In his defense. The Vols program hit the iceberg over a decade ago. It’s been at the bottom for a while!!!


----------



## DannyW (Sep 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> In his defense. The Vols program hit the iceberg over a decade ago. It’s been at the bottom for a while!!!



Yeah, it's been 20 years since they won the national championship. Imagine how that must feel...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, it's been 20 years since they won the national championship. Imagine how that must feel...


Getting beat by the Vols last year and ending their losing streak would make me feel a lot worse.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, it's been 20 years since they won the national championship. Imagine how that must feel...


I would rather never have won a Natty and not be the dumpster fire UT is.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

To shed a little light on the UT program, Jeremy Pruitt's dad is coaching at the great football powerhouse of Dade county Georgia. (sarcasm)

DC is also winless this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2019)

Dang! The SEC has provided UT football with a special uniform patch to replace the current SEC logo patch. Effective immediately.

From the SEC conference commissioner, Greg Sankey.


> UT football is no longer worthy to wear the SEC logo patch, therefore, we are providing the university with these specially made patches. We think these new patches accurately reflect the current state of Tennessee football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I would rather never have won a Natty and not be the dumpster fire UT is.



x 100.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> x 100.



My comment was not directed at you. It's a shame that so many good natured UGA fans have to be unintentionally sprayed by loose pellets when shots are fired.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

DannyW said:


> My comment was not directed at you. It's a shame that so many good natured UGA fans have to be unintentionally sprayed by loose pellets when shots are fired.



Problem is.. What you call "shots fired" is more like a kid running around with silly string.

Barners can't even trash talk the Vols.. Just call us Daddy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## DannyW (Sep 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Barners can't even trash talk the Vols.. Just call us Daddy..



How wonderful it must be to have selective memory. But I bet you still have an involuntary spasm every time you hear the name 'Joshua Dobbs'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

DannyW said:


> How wonderful it must be to have selective memory. But I bet you still have an involuntary spasm every time you hear the name 'Joshua Dobbs'.


My memory works just fine. Have we lost to Tennessee in the past? Sure. Kirby lost his 1st year. And to make up for it, he gave the Vols their worse loss in Neyland Stadium to the tune of 41-0. Heck, since then he's outscored the Vols by 67 points. He's going to crush them in Knoxville again this year. 

Much like the spankings he has given you Barners. Tell us again about how your kids were crushed at the SEC Championship game...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 11, 2019)

PSA:
If you have any friends who are Tennessee fans, DO NOT
leave them alone this weekend!
If they lose to Chattanooga, they will be SUICIDAL before having to run up against Florida, then Georgia...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> PSA:
> If you have any friends who are Tennessee fans, DO NOT
> leave them alone this weekend!
> If they lose to Chattanooga, they will be SUICIDAL before having to run up against Florida, then Georgia...


Who would have a Tennessee fan as a friend??


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


What's funny about this pic is he was celebrating about beating the team he built lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Now that's funny


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Now that's funny


Well....well... look what the cat drug in.. glad too see it only took a few days...


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> God hates them too



Mercy. That's hurtful.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Elfiiivol is the newest member on vol nation.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Mercy. That's hurtful.


Welcome to volnation elfiiivol. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Welcome to volnation elfiiivol. ?


You are likely to get banded soon. ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 12, 2019)

10rc and jeremy are 1 more loss away from Tee Marten taking over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

Daily Vols sucks..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## bilgerat (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## bilgerat (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 982811


Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well....well... look what the cat drug in.. glad too see it only took a few days...


Ive been here daily.  Nothing to respond to.  I try to avoid these threads ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> 10rc and jeremy are 1 more loss away from Tee Marten taking over.


Can't really see that as an improvement......


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2019)

Pruitt isn't going anywhere just yet. The season is over, we know this. Enjoy your thread, but don't expect me to participate.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Pruitt isn't going anywhere just yet. The season is over, we know this. Enjoy your thread, but don't expect me to participate.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Enjoy your thread, but don't expect me to participate.


No worries... I’ll keep it and many more going!!!


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2019)

Looking at the schedule for Sat, They play Chattanooga this weekend???


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

srb said:


> Looking at the schedule for Sat, They play Chattanooga this weekend???


Should be another easy win for the vowels!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 13, 2019)

"Can't really see that as an improvement...... "

that has nothing to do with it....

it's a change and the great Pumpkin is in charge.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Can't really see that as an improvement...... "
> 
> that has nothing to do with it....
> 
> it's a change and the great Pumpkin is in charge.


And there in lyes the problem.......the game has left the pumpkin behind!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

TTT In anticipation of Saturday’s loss


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## TomC (Sep 21, 2019)

I think the server over at Volnation might crash today. Hard to keep up with how fast they post over there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2019)

TomC said:


> I think the server over at Volnation might crash today. Hard to keep up with how fast they post over there.


I’m posting as well.....

So glad I started that membership a year ago...

Daily Vols suck!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

The fact that they thought they might win says it all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2019)

Vols....

Life is great..

Dawgs lose and I don’t shoot my target buck this weekend..


It’s a win!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2019)

Watching 3 bucks right now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2019)

Popping muscadine so loud!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Big Vol Daddy has had enough.......


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2019)

Coach, the phone is not working.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Watching 3 bucks right now..



Wipe the milk off his lips before you post pics


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wipe the milk off his lips before you post pics




Ain't nothin wrong with milky lips.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Ain't nothin wrong with milky lips.......



Nice and tender


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice and tender


Lite and easy to drag too.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

This!


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 3, 2019)

ESPN in on the fun


----------

